# Newmarket blood root ointment for sarcoids.



## KatB (14 May 2007)

Has anyone had any experience of it? The boy has a small flat grey "warty" sarcoid on his inner thigh, and Vet has gib#ven me some Blood Root cream for it, says has had fab success with it, but interested on opinions please as am being neurotic mother and am hoping it doesnt make my boy too sore


----------



## Twigben (14 May 2007)

Hello

Now heres one i can answer!!  My boy had a fibrosarcoma removed surgically from his belly (like a sarcoid but cancer instead!) anyway it came back so the vets thought they would try Xxterra (blood root).  I applied it everyday for four days and nothing happened, then after about a week blood bubbles appeared at the base of the tumour, then one day i went up and it was hanging off, it took another week or so and i found it had actually dropped off! I couldnt believe it, there was very little blood, next to no swelling and certainly no discharge.  This lump was about 5 inches behind his girth area and he was comfortable enough to have a saddle/roller on.  The vets told me to treat him as normal and to expect ANYTHING blood, pus etc etc but i didnt have any of that - i was gobsmacked and sooooo pleased i tried it, trust me i was one incredibly nervous mum about using it and actually felt sick the night before because the vets were not sure how the fibrosracoma would react to the cream because strictly speaking it was not a sarcoid for which the cream was made for.  Obviously it may come back and it has only been gone a matter of weeks so the skin has still not healed over the wound properly and the vet said it may not for a long time, but i am hopeful and thoroughly recommend this cream!

I hope this helps - PM me if you need any more info and good luck x


----------



## Fleur100 (14 May 2007)

I have used the cream with a lot of success. The key was to get the top off the sarcoid before putting the ointment on for the first time. It didn't appear to hurt or distress the pony at all. Once we did that it worked a treat.
Good luck.


----------



## KatB (15 May 2007)

FAb thank you, had a couple of different opinions voiced about leaving it alone, some things make it worse etc etc 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 but i suppose if you cant trust your vet who can you!? Will give it a try, and fingures crossed.... figured it isnt nasty chemicals so cant be too terrible for him....


----------



## Heidi1 (15 May 2007)

I didn't try it, but YO had a gelding who had a cluster of sarcoids on his inner thigh, vet gave her Newmarket Ointment and it worked a treat, and they have not come back either and that was nearly two years ago........  Spur had to have a band put on her sarcoid, that work too and it was recommended by the vet.  Fingers crossed it works for you honey....


----------



## KatB (15 May 2007)

Thank you! Hope so too! Vet seemed very positive bout it, there is only one at the mo, but aload more possible.... given me a tub so can treat them myself if and when they pop up. Apparently because I spotted it so early it should be easy to stop them spreading...


----------



## Heidi1 (15 May 2007)

Hopefully yes it will not spread, that was the problem with YO horse......
I can honestly say I was impressed with it....


----------



## Angua2 (15 May 2007)

read this with interest as my mare has just had the largest banded and I was given the newmarket cream for the little ones an the "scabby" one on her shoulder, altough I can put it on the banded one too.

Just out of interest how long does the banding take?

another question.... how did you get the top off the sarcoid.... as my mares seem to be like little peas ( for want of a better description)


----------



## Jemayni (15 May 2007)

Ive used it, as at the time I was going to show the horse so I needed to get rid. It wasnt too sore, but it has left a small scar.


----------



## Twigben (15 May 2007)

sidneyflatfoot - i didnt touch the sarcoid i just applied the cream and it absorbed through and fell off!!


----------



## Angua2 (15 May 2007)

cool......

I have cream, but have help off applying as she is rugged at the mo and don't want the cream being wiped off!


----------



## at work (18 May 2007)

I used Newmarket Cream (blood root) about 3 years ago on two sarcoids my horse had - so far it's worked, the sarcoids haven't come back. Definitely worth a try. Think treatment has to be through a vet.


----------



## measles (19 May 2007)

We have used Camrosa cream with success on small sarcoids.   It's much cheaper and they haven't come back.   Hope that's helpful - if it's small maybe it's worth trying this first.


----------



## Angua2 (20 May 2007)

Since the rain has now stopped and the rugs are off today was d day so to speak and the cream went on.  was a little concerned that after about 3 or 4 hours there was the appearence of odema..... guess this is normal?? I have to apply once a day for 7 days so will the swelling get worse?

The one that was banded also seems to be shrivelling too, not sure how long that one will take though, but that got cream on it today too.


----------

